# probleme envoi email avec pièce jointe sous entourage 2008



## ymichelon (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour a tous

J'utilise entourage 2008 sur Macbook / leopard connecté a un serveur exchange 2003 distant.
je ne peux plus envoyer d'emails avec pièce jointe. j'ai le message d'erreur suivant
Echec ou arret de la connexion au serveur
Le courrier n'a pu être envoyé
Erreur 3253

je peux envoyer sans pb email sans piece jointe et recevoir tous les emails normalement

qq'un pourrait il m'aider

merci d'avance

Yves


----------



## Aliboron (6 Janvier 2010)

ymichelon a dit:


> Le courrier n'a pu être envoyé - Erreur 3253


A priori, il doit plutôt s'agir d'une erreur -3253 (le signe a son importance). 

Si on en croit ce qui est dit à propos de ce code erreur sur la FAQ MVP d'Entourage, ce serait un dossier des éléments envoyés trop gros. En tout cas, le cas évoqué indique avoir résolu le problème en enlevant 18 mois de messages avec pièces jointes de ce dossier... À tester en priorité, donc.


----------



## ymichelon (6 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour cette réponse. Malheureusement mon dossier email reçu est d'une taille tres raisonnable.
je l'ai purgé de beaucoup d'emails...
correction c'est bien une erreur -3253


----------



## Aliboron (6 Janvier 2010)

ymichelon a dit:


> mon dossier email *reçus* est d'une taille tres raisonnable.


Il est question de dossier des éléments *envoyés* (mais il est vrai que ce n'est qu'une expérience d'utilisateur, la cause peut être différente).

 En tout cas, il s'agit d'un refus du serveur vraisemblablement lié à la taille des envois ou des dossiers de l'utilisateur, peut-être faut-il voir du côté de l'administrateur s'il a des solutions en vue de son côté (il doit bien avoir des explications aux messages d'erreur que le serveur envoie, des fichiers log...)


*Note du modo :* ymichelon, cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", je vais t'étonner : faut la lire avant de poster ! 

On déménage.


----------

